
Everything Good Has Already Been Invented: How to Compete - skrish
https://cdn.ampproject.org/c/www.forbes.com/sites/nathankontny/2016/05/05/everything-good-has-already-been-invented/amp/
======
AstralStorm
What kind of impact does a tiny niche device have?

In other words, how many people are buying this emergency phone?

Nobody ever won big by finding a tiny niche.

